# Fish NOT for Beginners *Check this out before you buy!*



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is a post that I found in another forum and I decided to bring it here

Moorish Idols - Very low success rate at keeping these, should be left for the experts, and very large systems, usually doing slightly better with more than one.

Cleaner Wrasses - Does not control ich as some people claim, which is the main reason they buy them, most don't make it after a few months, seem to be doing well then die. They also play an important role in the oceans, best to keep them there!

Sweetlips and Groupers - Outgrowing most tanks, these are best left to LARGE fish only tanks, as they will eat many inverts as well as small fish. Sweetlips also have a poor survival rate in tanks.

Manderin Gobies (dragonettes) - Slow feeders, if they have fast active tankmates they will eventually devour the pod populations in smaller tanks (less than 100 gallons) and slowly starve. Also pristine water conditions needed to keep these beautiful fish. An established tank of more than a year is needed if kept.

Seahorses and Pipefish - perfect water quality, species only tanks, and feeding 3 times daily at least is the only way these guys can survive.

Sharks and Remoras - Need tons of space, 200+ gallons depending on the species. Most other fish are devoured. Some sharks need 1000+ gallons!

Parrotfish - Highly specialized diet not available in any pet store, only eat acropora corals, best left to the oceans where the corals don't cost money. They also need huge tanks 8 feet long for good swimming space.

Long Horned Cowfish - Tank Nukers when they die, everything dies because of a toxin released. They get over 18 inches long.

Large Angels - Need specialized diet of sponges, some species do fairly well, but all need a large tank 200+ gallons with lots of live rock. Some do very poorly ex. Rock Beauty Angels

Orange Spot Filefish - only eat corals, and most die for no particular reason even if they start to feed.

Large Triggers (Queens, Starrys, Titans, Undulate, Blue Lines) - Very aggressive, need large tanks with nothing else in them.

Please feel free to add any fish/inverts/corals to this list!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Adding to the previous list 

Stingrays - Need tons of swimming space over a soft sand bed, they also are venomus, and difficult to feed.

Batfish - Need lots of swimming space, and deeper tanks because of its vertical body structure. Not reef safe, and suseptable to ich.

Anemones - require compact florecents or halides, usually do not do well in the hands of beginners, as well as giving them a sting or two.

Most Hard Corals - require specialized conditions; intense light, trace elements, and a good flow of water to survive.

Cuttlefish and octopus - octopus are masters of escape, must be kept alone do to aggressive predation of any tankmates, and must have a large tank for only one inhabitant (50 gal min).

Scallops - difficult to feed (must use a pipette or straw), most are to much of a handful for beginners to handle because of its need for pristine water conditions.


----------



## blargin (Feb 7, 2005)

i have a flower anemone and a atlantic anemone and i only have had my tank for about 65 days? is that ok i also have 20 pounds of live rock, a clownfish, a coral banded shrimp, a pj cardinal, a clarkii clown, two sponges that came on my liverock, 3 hermit crabs. i have all of this in a 55 long tank with two power heads and a aqua clear filter(not sure what size). one 48 inch 40 watt actnic blue light one 48inch 40watt 50/50 light and two 15 inch not sure what kind of lights but they are more pink then flouresent.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

anemones need special care... I wouldn't of gotten them if your a beginner... Also your lack of a protien skimmer and you filter will eventually turn your tank into a nitrate factory... which will probably kill your anemones and sponges, and possibly your inverts.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Linckia Sea Stars - These very beautifully colored stars usually turn to mush in even the experts care, these stars should be left in the ocean.

Scooter Benny - These fish are slow eaters like mandarins, they need a healthy pod population to survive if they aren't the only fish in the aquarium.

Damsels - Yes Damsels, surprised? Usually the first and sometimes one of the worst head aches for beginners. Most are subject to the cycling process in new beginner aquariums. But why? There is a better method! Fishless cycling! Damsels turn drab and into terrorists as they grow, killing or injuring peaceful fish in the process. I have two myself, but I have a burning hatred for them!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Anglerfish - most can swallow fish as large as they are, and don't mix well with other fish of similar size. Will eat inverts and fish, lureing them close with its modified dorsal fin, then attacking with blinding speed. Of coarse they will do well in an aquarium by themselves.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

goatfish are hard to keep right?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well most goatfish get too big and are messy eaters.

Also scooters, like said, are like mandarins. Most aren't as dependent on copepods as mandarins but are still dragonets whose natural diet consists of copepods.

Have a few to add to the list but can't remember them all right now.


----------

